# turkey hunting with son



## Mizer (Apr 25, 2012)

Had a chance to get out with my oldest son this morning and we had a some success.[attachment=4727]


----------



## LoneStar (Apr 25, 2012)

Looks like a great way to spend a Wednesday morning


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 25, 2012)

Beautiful setting-looks like a very happy son and proud father......


----------



## Mizer (Apr 25, 2012)

Beats doing most anything else!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 25, 2012)

Mizer said:


> Had a chance to get out with my oldest son this morning and we had a some success.


con grades went out with my too sons monday they both baged long beards i got a jake dave


----------



## Mizer (Apr 25, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> > Had a chance to get out with my oldest son this morning and we had a some success.
> ...


Nice birds Dave, where is a pic of your jake?


----------



## brown down (Apr 25, 2012)

good deal pass some of that luck my way our season opens this sat. outstanding job


----------



## Mizer (Apr 25, 2012)

brown down said:


> good deal pass some of that luck my way our season opens this sat. outstanding job


You had better practice those seductive clucks and purrs.:yes: Let us know how you do.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 25, 2012)

Mizer said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > Mizer said:
> ...


they got theres monday 
i got mine this morning haveing trouble with my resizer again . we all got 1 more tag plenty of those thunder chickens around here. the little ones taste better anyway lol:nyam2::nyam2::nyam2:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 25, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> > davduckman2010 said:
> ...



ps the date on the cameras wrong


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 25, 2012)

brown down said:


> good deal pass some of that luck my way our season opens this sat. outstanding job



will do -we got all of them in the first 10 minutes on three different a joining farms. we were home before the coffee maker quit dripping lol . 3 more too go


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow Nice birds guys. Congrats to all. My season started today. Between off and on rain and tight lipped public land birds I didn't have any opening day luck. I worked one for about an hour and a half but coldn't get him to commit. 

Good luck on filling your other tags and with seasons to come.


----------



## brown down (Apr 26, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> > davduckman2010 said:
> ...


i thought we were the only ones that referred to them as thunder chickens lol:wacko1::wacko1:


----------

